# ID please!!



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

P natt


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

You need a better pic, its too hard to make out the fish's head. Most likely its P.Nattereri. ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I should have a better pic up in a few days! Reason that i'm questioning is beacuse of his aggressive behavior. Hes hanging out in a 55g with a gold spilo and chases him around all day!! Just curious though! But I will repost in a few days, I'm waiting to get my dig camera back!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

it looks super shiny Nice rb


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

It looks like my red Bellies..........


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

is it a super red? cuz the spots on it? well maybe in a better pic but very nice fish nonethe less


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

looks like a nat to me


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

id say natt


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

New pics!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry so big!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

100% Pygocentrus Nattereri... and a damn nice one at that


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

resized


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

resized


----------

